#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Largest waterfall on earth is in Laos.

## ch1ldofthemoon

I was reading today, that the largest waterfall on earth, is in Laos.
 Has anyone been to see it? Is it worth a visit?

World Waterfall Database | Worlds Largest Waterfalls


Khone, Chutes de | World Waterfall Database

----------


## snakeeyes

Khone Phapheng, The world's widest waterfall in Laos

----------


## Boon Mee

That's very interesting, ch1.

I've been to Iguazu Falls on the Brazil and Paraguay sides and was really impressed.  Took a helicopter over the area - got some pics some where... :Smile: 

5.                                     Iguazú, Cataratas del                                                                          8,800 ft                                                                                                                                                                       2,682 m                                                                                                              Rio Iguazú                                                                                  Parana                                                                          Argentina

----------


## Latindancer

Interesting, but it's just the widest, at 10 kilometers. 

At 69 feet high it's not exactly the highest !

----------


## Boon Mee

> Interesting, but it's just the widest, at 10 kilometers. 
> 
> At 69 feet high it's not exactly the highest !


Believe Angel Falls in Venezuela is the tallest.

----------


## forreachingme

I found a nice little picnic spot just about 10 km out of Ventiane.

We rented a bike and ventured toward airport, where a red light is hidden in the trees. Police stopped us and they wanted us to pay a fine for passing the red light. I handed over a near empty pack of cigarettes and they let us go...

Few kilometers after, panels were starting to advertise a waterfall. We followed the signs and after paying a fee some where in a forest we went down to a picnic spot with lot of Lao people enjoying their sunday at the waterfall.

I guess i made a thread about this few years ago. Nice little day out around Ventiane...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ is that the one called Hinkhanna? on the way to vang vieng. been to that one a couple of times , can be packed with locals on the weekends, not spectacular but a nice afternoon out and a short drive

----------


## fishlocker

Near the southern boarder of Laos there is pavillian overlooking the eastern portion of the falls. There are resterants gift shops bathrooms ect. The falls are impressive but whats more so is that if you google earth this spot you will realize how vast the falls are as the tourist spot is only a fraction of the river at that point. For a small fee one of the local photagraphers will give you a nice photo. I have mine on my fridge as we went with a large group of relatives. Went swimming at one smaller falls. Next time I plan to spot the freshwater dolphin by taking a boat below the falls.

----------


## P Kupic

It's the last spot on the Mekong before it goes into Cambodia. More like Cambodia than Laos but by the convenient map it's in Laos. Another controversial border spot I would bet. It's more like rolling rapids than a waterfall.

----------


## fishlocker

I took this shot of Khone Phapheng Falls during the dry season(December). Still Fking the size up.

----------


## fishlocker

Taken from farther down river.

----------


## fishlocker

Khone Phapheng Falls, Southern Loas. December hight of the dry season. Next time I go I will seek out the Dolphins down river via a boat tour. This is just a fraction of the falls. Nice viewing pavilion with Locals Taking nice large laminated photos for a small fee.

----------


## fishlocker

Looking to the west from same spot. I will visit again and spend more time exploring the area. Four Thousand Island area is a destination for many tourists. They have a golf course at one country club. But that's not my style. Rather be fishing. Hope you enjoyed the pics. Pain in ars to post them.

----------


## Latindancer

Looks groovie, but I might go to Canaima instead...

----------


## sabang

Iguazi. having been there (gasp), don't waste my time with amateurs and shysters.

----------


## fishlocker

We had lunch. Tourist prices.I spent about 100$ included drinks.Not bad for a large group.

----------


## fishlocker

Met a German touring the area. I think the sister in law was quite tickled to take a photo with him as she had never met a German before.

----------


## fishlocker

Later on we went for a swim. You could not do this safely during the rainy season. I was told by "the Doctor" that went with us that it is good luck to swim in this pool. I didn't get stung by a ray so I guess he was right.

----------


## fishlocker

The water was perfect for a cool off. We had a ball and we can say we were really there as we did get out of the van. Makes life worth living.

----------


## fishlocker

Just one of a hand full of locals selling pics of your group with the falls as a backdrop.

----------


## fishlocker

Would not want to fall off this rock.I don't believe this spot is exposed during rainy season.

----------


## fishlocker

Nieces pose for the pic of the day.

----------


## fishlocker

Shops to sell souvenirs.

----------


## fishlocker

Souvenir shops selling wood works and silk ect.

----------


## fishlocker

More stuff for sale.

----------


## fishlocker

Good luck getting this through customs.Sorry about the picture quality. Sony handi cam on pic mode. The punters right I guess I am an amateur.

----------


## fishlocker

Would I travel half way around the world to see this section of the worlds largest waterfall (by volume not height)? I don't think so. However if you are in the area and have time to kill why not. This was an easy day trip for us out of Pakse .Plenty of info on U-TUBE about the four thousand island area. There are the remnants of a failed french rail road and other interesting things (to me as I once was a locomotive operator, this was a steamer by the way) to see in the area. The Irrawaddy dolphin are on my list as well.

----------


## fishlocker

> That's very interesting, ch1.
> 
> I've been to Iguazu Falls on the Brazil and Paraguay sides and was really impressed.  Took a helicopter over the area - got some pics some where...
> 
> 5.                                     Iguazú, Cataratas del                                                                          8,800 ft                                                                                                                                                                       2,682 m                                                                                                              Rio Iguazú                                                                                  Parana                                                                          Argentina


Boon Mee That's brilliant, I saw no helicopter or balloon on a winch. Might be a nice venture for a man with the means.

----------


## sabang

Semantic point of order- they are Rapids. Very nice, too- but Iguazu, Victoria, Angel etc they are not.

----------


## fishlocker

A few more wile I practice posting.

----------


## fishlocker



----------


## fishlocker

ooops wrong thread!Great stone cutting none the less.

----------


## fishlocker

still playing.

----------


## fishlocker

Utube this site and you may find people using this cable to go fishing. Also a group has charted the depth of channels for fish migration routs using kayacks.

----------


## fishlocker

A map at the place shows we are at the small spot to the bottom narrowest channel. And still it is quite impressive.Sorry I am an shit camera man.Another Jim Beam and Guinness at 3am might make this less painless.This shows a dolphin in the upper left. Again I suck at this stuff.

----------


## fishlocker

I will have to get to those other falls. I can only hope that my pics will improve as I am an amateur. Any way that's my take on the thread. Hope you don't mind my two bits worth. P.S. When the fish speaks people listen. Ha Ha. On another note One can only hope they don't build a damn dam.Also I'm sorry to hijack the thread though I  thought a few pics would add to the flavor of it. Like the old song goes"take a trip and never leave the farm".

----------


## justme2017

> It's the last spot on the Mekong before it goes into Cambodia. More like Cambodia than Laos but by the convenient map it's in Laos. Another controversial border spot I would bet. It's more like rolling rapids than a waterfall.



It is more like Laos the border is below the falls. If you want to argue that the dolphins are Cambodia that is more accurate. There are drops of 15 meters so not sure why you would say it is just rapids? 

It certainly won't win awards for being a tall water fall but to suggest it is just rapids isn't right. If you go when the water is low it is actually more attractive. 

I own a guesthouse 500 meters from Khon falls so I think I am relatively informed about what I speak.

----------


## fishlocker

Khone falls, on the border between Laos and Cambodia spills 2.5 million gallons (9.5 million liters) of the Mekong river every second, Khone Falls' fiow is nearly double the volume of Niagara Falls.

Keep it into perspective this does not count Li Phi Falls or any other along the Mekong in the Si Phan Don area.

----------


## fishlocker

Fall off this rock and it's by by baby. I know that's what I was thinking while I was on it.

PS I took this picture during December. The dry season.

----------


## fishlocker

The area is nothing but Falls. That's why the French built a railroad.

----------


## fishlocker

I have orientated the map to north as up. The small constriction to the right is Khon Phapheng Falls in Laos.     

The fish says so. The fish swam there before but only during low season. And not in the main falls, No f-ing way. To the east in low season you may find some gentler falls with pools worth taking a dip in if you are so inclined.

A month ago I did see the dolphins. They swore the were not Pinkos' but I sensed they really were, though they looked like normal dolphins without the rostrum.

----------


## ausdavo

Great shots of these falls/rapids on the Laos Cambodia border. Thanks for posting.

----------


## justme2017

> Khone falls, on the border between Laos and Cambodia spills 2.5 million gallons (9.5 million liters) of the Mekong river every second, Khone Falls' fiow is nearly double the volume of Niagara Falls.
> 
> Keep it into perspective this does not count Li Phi Falls or any other along the Mekong in the Si Phan Don area.


All of the falls in the area are part of the same rock shelf. They are broken up here and there by islands and this makes them appear to be smaller separate falls. The ledge is probably around 16 km wide or so. 

If you look from the falls on Don Khon you can see the ledge extends as far as the eye can see. Whichever falls you are looking at are all part of one large system of water falls. This is why people say it is the largest falls by volume. If it was just measured by any of the smaller components it wouldn't be close.

So you can either view it as one huge amazing complex of falls or a handful of smaller falls that are moderately impressive. You can't really tell how impressive it is just from visiting the two main viewing points. I lived there for around 10 years and there are still parts of the falls towards the Cambodian side I haven't seen because they are hard to get to.

In this sense it is like the Angkor Wat of waterfalls, you may have been to one or two of the temples but probably have not seen them all. Also like Angkor Wat it is the entirety of the scale that makes it a marvel more so than just one component. If that makes sense. 

If I had a nickel for every time I explained that to my guests.  :Smile:

----------


## taytay

How could I get here?

----------


## VocalNeal

By bicycle?

----------

